# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Technik bei Starken Ben

## Schleicher841

Hallo,

ich surfe auf einem Binnensee auf dem die Windbedingungen nicht immer so einfach sind...

Nachdem ich letzte Woche zwei mal bei migen bedingungen (2-3 bft) auf dem Wasser war, war gestern richtig gut Wind. Wind kam aus West und die Ben aus Nord. Soweit zur Ausgangsposition...

Mein Problem ist dass starke Ben aus einer anderen Richtung als der "durchgnige" Wind mir immer das Segel verreissen bzw. mich vom Brett hauen. Das ist bei einer Wassertemperatur von 6-8 Grad immer recht unangenehm und ausserdem bremst mich das natrlich immer ordentlich aus.

Was kann ich machen das die Ben mich nicht so hard treffen?

Schonmla Danke fr eure Tipps!

----------


## wartetaufwind

ich versuche in solchen fllen, immer das segel sofort aufzumachen, gewicht voll nach hinten und in die knie gehen, dann wieder segel dichtholen.

----------


## SecretSpot

Hi,
welche Tampenlnge fhrst Du?

----------


## Schleicher841

Ich fange diese Saison erst an mit Trapez zu fahren. Ist damit das Problem schon behoben?

----------


## SecretSpot

Nun, wenn Du mal mit Trapez fahren kannst, dann wird es bestimmt einfacher. Bis dorthin gibt es bestimmt ein paar schne Strze  :Happy:  Auf jeden fall empfehle ich Dir lange Tampen zu fahren.

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Moin Schleicher,

das sind natrlich schwierige Bedingungen, so viel vorweg  :Wink: 
Von der Technik her, wie "wartetaufwind" beschrieben hat. Gerade wenn du nicht in der Gleitfahrt bist, erwischen dich Ben hart. Mache das Segel immer gefhlvoll und kontrolliert auf und gewhne dich an das Gefhl. Du wirst die Technik auch bei anderen Manvern (Wasserstart, Luv360, Flaka) brauchen.
Wichtig ist auch, dass du die Wasseroberflche um dich herum beobachtest. Gucke, wo sich das Wasser kruselt und schtze ab, wann dich die nchste Be trifft.

----------


## ciiN.

Mein Tipp ist das Segel beim Aufriggen ordentlich durchzuholen, wenn du weisst das starke bhen mglich sind! Das hat mir ganz doll geholfen als ich anfangs auch mit den Bhen zu kmpfen hatte. (Ich hatte immer Angst das Segel oder den Mast zu beschdigen...  :Wink:  )


Beste Gre aus Dnemark, Laurids

----------


## doctorsurf

Hey...
Das Problem wird dann ganz von alleine behoben sein,wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, wenn Du richtig gleiten kannst - mit Trapez und in Fussschlaufen---dann wirst Du Dich ber jede Be freuen wie ein kleines Kind---Du wirst direkt drauf warten. Dann verreist es Dir Dein Segel auch nicht mehr so stark, da die Kraft der Be sofort in Geschwindigkeit umgesetzt wird und Du fest in den Schlaufen stehst....Freu Dich drauf!!!!!

----------


## Schleicher841

War gestern das erste mal mit Trapez bei uns auf dem See.  Ist noch sehr ungewohnt das Segel mit der Hfte zu halten. Ich denke das legt sich nur durch bung oder hat jemand einen Tipp fr mich wie es mir leichter fllt? Gru

----------


## doctorsurf

....Klar ist das ungewohnt am Anfang, aber nach ein wenig bung mchtest Du es sicher NIE mehr missen, das verspreche ich. Wichtig ist, dass Du auch bei Schwachwind immer das Ein-und Aushaken bst und ein Gefhl dafr bekommst, die Arme wirklich zu entlasten--das geht wie gesagt auch bei schwcherem Wind, dazu braucht es keinen Gleitwind. Wenn eine Be in das Segel drckt, dann eingehakt bleiben und mit dem hinteren Arm das Segel aufmachen. Wenn Du das kannst und einmal mit Trapez im Gleiten warst, dann kommen die Fussschlaufen;-)----und dann der Spass;-);-)---und dann der noch grssere Spass;-)...Hau rein und nicht aufgeben--das geht nicht von heute auf morgen und kostet ein wenig bung!!

Ach ja---lngere Tampen sind am Anfang leichter (26 oder 28er), da das Ein-und Aushaken leichter fllt, Du dadurch den Gabelbaum hher anschlagen kannst und so wiederum schneller ins Gleiten kommst....!!

----------


## Schleicher841

Hey,

kleiner Zwischenbericht mit Frage:  
Ein und aushaken und eingehakt fahren bei migem Wind (3 bft) klappt soweit ganz gut. Bei mehr Wind (4-6 bft) klappt das einhaken auch so langsam. Eingehakt surfen ist dann aber meist schnell vorbei da ich meist zu viel bzw. zu wenig Gewicht reinlege. Ich denke das ist einfach bungssache...

Zu meiner Frage. Belasse ich die Fsse auch bei viel Wind in der Mitte des Surfboards oder sollte ich die etwas weiter nach luv verschieben. (Schlaufenfahren ist noch nicht. Kommt als nchstes dran wenn ich eingehakt kontolliert gleiten kann)

Schonmal Danke!

----------


## OnkelSam

Je schneller du wirst, desto mehr wandert der Schwerpunkt des Boards nach hinten. Du wirst deine position also ebenfalls nach hinten bewegen mssen, um eine stabile Position zu erreichen. Gleichzeitig wirst du auch mehr zur Kante hin wandern mssen, um die Kraft auf die Finne zu bekommen und eine stabile Sitzposition im Trapez zu haben.
Selbst wenn du noch nicht Schlaufen fahren mchtest, es hat ja einen Grund warum sie an dieser Position angebracht wurden  :Wink:

----------


## Duebi

Moin,
ich mische mich auch nochmal ein...
Falls du es nicht schon getan hast und weiter bist als ich vermute, wrde es dir auch helfen wenn du in normaler Fahrt den vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe zu stellen und den hinteren Fu kurz vor der hinteren Schlaufe. Somit verlagerst du automatisch (wie OnkelSam schon sagte) deinen Schwerpunkt zu der optimalen Position und erleichtert dir dann spter das finden der hinteren Schlaufe (ohne Blick zu den Fen).

lets spend more time on water!

----------


## thmuc

Hi,
der thread ist zwar utzalt, taucht aber bei google unter "windsurfen ben" ganz oben auf. Deswegen hier auch meine, gerade in der Chickenbay/Karpathos frisch gemachten Erfahrungen, falls es fr andere noch interessant ist. Nach den wilden Flchen in allen Sprachen Europas, die dort auf dem Wasser zu hren waren, knnte es ja sein ;-) By the way, Be heit dort: eben mit dem 4.0er beim Wasserstart verhungern, dann haut es Dir, von null auf nichts, 25 kn in den Rcken, oder auch mehr..
Kurzfassung: Trapez sowieso, und:  Fuschlaufen, beide, vorn und hinten -  and you will see the light! ...  :Happy: 
Langfassung: meine Fahrtechnik war vielleicht so wie die des Fragestellers, Wasserstart, Trapez, mit dem starken Wind etwas erfahren, weil es schon mein zweiter Karpathos-Urlaub war. Fuschlufchen - mal so gelegentlich, aber auch nur vorn, "kommt noch".  Riesige Probleme in den Ben, an dichtholen gar nicht zu denken, nur Am-Wind-Kurs, und mit einem Segel, dass wie wild an mir und meinem Trapez herumgerissen hat. Stndig das Gefhl, gleich einen Schleudersturz zu machen, was dann hin und wieder auch passiert ist. Fuposition so weit wie mglich hinten, aber eben nicht in den Schlaufen. Bin dann nach einem frustrierenden Tag ber google genau auf diese Diskussion gestoen und den Rat von doctorsurf: Fuschlaufen. Ok. Ich habe mich dann am nchsten Tag sicher eine Stunde an die Bootsanlegestelle vor der Schill-Station gesetzt, vor der die Cracks ihre Flakas oder Konos oder was wei ich - mir wird schon vom Zusehen ganz schwindlig bei diesem Gewirbel.. - gemacht und natrlich auch ins Wasser gelegt haben. Zugeschaut habe ich aber nicht den Manvern, sondern wie die denn wieder losfahren. Ich hatte im Kopf: losfahren, Trapez einhaken, wenn Board gleitet, dann erst vorderer Fu in die Schlaufe, anschlieend der hintere. Mein Problem dabei: ich kmpfe mit dem Segel, dann kommt das Board ins Gleiten, beschleunigt unter mir wie eine Rakete, ich bekomme allein schon von der Geschwindigkeit Bammel, dann suche ich ngstlich mit dem vorderen Fu nach einer Schlaufe - gucke vielleicht sogar noch nach unten statt nach vorn, und schaffe es mit viel Glck und wildem Board-Gehopse in die vordere Schlaufe, Ende. Hinterer Fu in die Schlaufe? - "vergiss es, sei froh, lebend am Ufer anzukommen!" Immerhin, auch ein Erfolg, nur: Kampf mit dem Segel dadurch nicht nennenswert besser. 
Und dann sehe ich: die steigen sofort, noch in echter Verdrnger-Fahrt, gleich mit dem Fu in die vordere Schlaufe, und noch bevor das Board Fahrt aufnimmt, geschweige denn gleitet, in die hintere Schlaufe, zum Teil sogar aus dem Wasserstart direkt in beide Schlaufen - und ab! Selbst wenn die Be mal gerade nicht so hammermig stark war. "Aha! Ausprobieren!"
Habe mich also direkt nach dem Start und in noch langsamer Fahrt, eingehakt im Trapez, ohne Anwendung einer adquaten Technik, erst in die vordere, dann gleich dann in die hintere Schlaufe hineingewaltet. Ist bei den ersten Versuchen unter Vorfhrung artistischer "Power-Tacks" schn im Wasser geendet. Und dann: steig auf, hak ein, fahr langsam los, vorderer Fu: drin, hinterer Fu: wildes Herumgetrete, bis er auch tatschlich "drin ist", Board fhrt sogar immer noch einen fahrbaren Kurs geradeaus, Be kommt - und kein Problem mehr da! Kein Gezerre mehr, Segel ist pltzlich "brav". Kein Gefhl mehr: "oh je, gleich wieder Schleudersturz!" Ich stehe auf einmal ganz sicher, das Board schiet mit mir davon, und trotzdem kein Gefhl mehr, gleich die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Problem war dann nur noch, nicht mit dem Board auf der Landebahn vom Flughafen zu enden!  :Happy:  Eine krasse Erfahrung! Eben wildes, krfteraubendes Rodeo, pltzlich: kontrolliertes bers-Wasser-Rasen. Ich habe das immer wieder auch nicht geschafft, in beide Schlaufen zu kommen, mangels guter Technik, und auch wegen der Lcher, die mich fters gekillt haben, wenn ich noch im Einsteigen in die Schlaufen war. Aber nichtsdestrotz: irgendwie versuchen, in die verflixten Dinger reinzukommen, egal wie, lieber gleich beim Losfahren ins Wasser fallen als nach 100m auf dem See im tiefen Wasser. Sobald Trapez im Einsatz ist, Schlaufen einsetzen, egal wie! Nicht erst auf die nchste Saison verschieben. Fasziniert hat mich vor allem dieses Gefhl, pltzlich Kontrolle ber das Equipment zu haben, kein Schleudersturz-Feeling mehr. Robin von der Schill-Station besttigte mir, dass selbst er sich wundert, wie man so einen starken Wind ohne Schlaufen berhaupt fahren kann, und der macht schon richtig krasse Sachen. 
Ausprobieren! 
VG!

----------


## Old Rob

Sehr schn beschrieben von thmuc - etwas so ist es mir auch ergangen.

----------


## madame_soleil

Vielen Dank, thmuc, fr diesen tollen Erfahrungsbericht. Wir hatten hier neulich auch so krasse Ben. Bin noch mit dem Trapez am ben, aber am Strand haben mir schon ein paar Leute gesagt "Du musst in die Schlaufen!". Dann macht auch mehr Wind Spa.
Ich bin mit 55kg ein wahres Leichtgewicht. Vorteil: Bei wenig Wind hab ich schneller Spa auf dem Wasser als andere, Nachteil: bei etwas mehr Wind bin ich schnell am Kmpfen und bei noch mehr Wind am Kapitulieren. Aber wenn ich den Bericht hier lesen, macht mir das Hoffnung, dass sich alles lohnen wird und man irgendwann auch schafft, den Ben und hheren Windstrken stand zu halten  :Happy:

----------


## thmuc

@Madame_Soleil: wegen Kraft und Gewicht brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken  machen. Der jngste meiner "Vorbilder", denen ich mir dort etwas Technik abgucken wollte, war geschtzt - 10? Noch nicht Mal in dem Alter, wo die Kinder anfangen, ins Kraut zu schieen.  Was wiegt so ein Knirps - vielleicht 35 Kg?  Ich gewisser Weise war er sogar mein "Haupt-Vorbild". Denn was die "Chefs" dort machen, htte ich gar nicht als relevant fr mich erachtet. Klar, die steigen natrlich direkt mit dem Wasserstart in die Schlaufen, und ab! Der kleine Junge war aber technisch ungefhr auf meinem Niveau, Wende etwas besser, Wasserstart so "ich bin ja raufgekommen, passt doch!". Und auch er fuhr "verkehrt rum", also erst in die Schlaufen, dann angleiten. Mit "verkehrt" meine ich, dass es in allen Anleitungen zu dem Thema immer genau anders herum heit, erst angleiten, dann in die Schlaufen. Dass selbst er das so macht, war wahrscheinlich der Hauptgrund fr mich, es auch Mal anders herum zu probieren. Mit dem fr mich immer noch verblffenem Ergebnis, dass ich pltzlich Schlaufen fahre UND das Problem mit dem Gezerre am Segel nicht mehr da ist. Der Junge hatte zwar ein kleines Segel, aber Gewicht und Kraft waren ganz  offensichtlich kein Thema, so wie er davon zischte. 
Was mich so berrascht hat: wie sehr Trapez-Fahren und Schlaufen-Fahren offenbar zusammenhngen. Ich hatte als Lernplan im Kopf, "erstmal" gescheit Trapez-Fahren, wenn ich das kann, dann Fuschlaufen. Ein- und Aushaken habe ich zwar sicher beherrscht, aber an "Fahren" war nicht zu denken. Ein Problem, dass mich auch schon bei weniger starkem Wind beschftigt hat. Ich dachte eben, dass ich das ohne Schlaufen weiter ben muss. Nur bei ganz konstantem Wind bin ich hin und wieder in die vordere Schlaufe gekommen, aber weiter nicht. Und vor allem: wo gibt es bitte konstanten Wind? ;-) Dann stoe ich, nach einem frustrierendem Tag auf dem Wasser, zu der Frage "Ben" genau  hier auf den Hinweis: "Fuschlaufen benutzen!" Mein erster Gedanke war dann, dass ich das ja gerne machen wrde, wenn ich bei den Chicken-Bay-Ben nur erstmal mit dem Trapez klar kme. Wie denn bitte gleichzeitig, in voller "Schuss-Fahrt" mit dem wild an mir herumzerrenden Segel kmpfen und gleichzeitigin die Schlaufen gehen? Um dann Tags darauf, staunend, zu beobachten, dass genau das auch keiner macht; buchstblich: keiner. Und zwar nicht nur, wenn die nchste Hammer-Be das Wasser silbern einfrbt, sondern sobald nur irgendwie der Wind zum Aufsteigen reicht - Trapez, vorderer Fu, hinterer Fu, den vielleicht nochmal kurz raus, wenn der Wind doch noch nicht reicht, hinterer Fu wieder rein, und zisch! Ich konnte gar nicht glauben, was ich da sehe. Das soll doch genau anders rum gehen! Und selbst der Surf-Knirps macht es so! ber eine Stunde lang habe ich mit verblfftem Gesicht vom Ufer zugeschaut.  Und dann funktioniert es, nach einigen Anlufen, sogar bei mir.. 
Ich bin leider seitdem nicht mehr aufs Wasser gekommen, um mich zu vergewissern, dass ich mir  das nicht einbilde...  :Happy:  Eine Frage war bei rtlichen Bedingungen zudem irrelevant, nmlich wie man ins Gleiten kommt - das lie sich kaum verhindern ;-) Will sagen: ob diese Technik bei weniger Wind auch funktioniert, wei ich nicht. Bei Wind an der Gleitgrenze wohl eher nicht. Dann sind aber auch Ben nicht das Problem. 
Wer bei strkerem Wind mit Ben kmpft und noch nicht die Fuschlaufen benutzt: ausprobieren! Trapez einhaken, noch bevor das Board zu gleiten beginnt, irgendwie in die Dinger rein, ohne dass ich eine spezielle Technik anbieten knnte, und sehen, was passiert. Schlimmstenfalls wird es nass...
Wann wird es endlich wieder Herbst!   :Happy:

----------


## thmuc

Mit dem Tablet schreiben, fhrt rechtschreiblich auch zu einigen Strzen.. Der gute Wille zhlt..

----------


## Lwensee

Letzten Mittwoch habe ich das zwischendurch auch einfach mal versucht: erst Trapez und Schlaufen, dann angleiten. 

Ergebnis: keine Chance. Das Heck suft sofort ab und es dreht mich nach LUV. Egal, wie weit ich meinen Oberkrper nach vorn verdrehe und das Gewicht nach vorn verlagere - das Board wird auf diese Art keinesfalls schneller. Die Gleitgrenze wird unberwindlich, schon allein, weil man eine mchtige Bugwelle vor sich her schiebt.

Fr mich und mein Board (Starboard Go 133 mit ca. 256cm/ 76cm) und Schlaufe in vorderster, innerster Position geht es nur so: Trapez, vorderes Bein strecken, Gewicht stark ins Trapez und dadurch abfallen, frhestens im Halbgleiten den vorderen Fu in die Schlaufe, Gewicht weiterhin ins Trapez und Geschwindigkeit aufbauen, hinteren Fu an die Schlaufe, in die Schl.... und einparken, weil zu viel Gewicht hinten. :-D :-D

Boen haben mich so leider auch einige Male mitgerissen. Einmal bin ich richtig fies mit dem vorderen Fu in der Schlaufe hngen geblieben, dabei aber dem Segel hinterher nach Lee gerissen worden :-O Aua.

----------


## thmuc

@Lwensee: wieviel Wind hatte es denn? Meine Erfahrungen stammen von 20kn+, Segelgre zwischen 4,5 und 4,0 (ich bin allerdings auch recht leicht) und Fanatic Freewave, 116 oder 106l (bin beide Gren gefahren, wei nicht mehr sicher, mit welcher an diesem Tag).

----------


## Lwensee

@thmuc: das waren dann schon vllig andere Bedingungen. Bei mir waren es wohl ca. 15-20kn, Segel 6,0 und 7,0 bei 133l und 87kg.  :Smile:

----------


## rich

Technik bei Boen; bei uns am Veluvemeer in NL sind immer sehr bockige Bedingungen Grundwind und doppelt so starke Boen; meine Technik: die Segelgre fr die Grundwind gut passend; Gabelbaum recht hoch das ergibt eine gute Kontrolle ber das Rigg und bei den Boen das Segel an der Masthand ffnen; wenn man die Schothornhand benutzt muss der Schwerpunkt des Krpers zu weit ber das Board und dann kann es zum Sturz kommen. Schwerpunkt recht weit unten, groe Finnen und die Boen sind nicht so schlimm. Damit gehen auch echt groe Segel und breite Boards bei starken Boen.

----------

